# Proverbs apt for children of school age? Contributions sought



## Eoghan (Jun 21, 2012)

I was talking with my daughter (13) and I found this proverb

[BIBLE]Proverbs 26:20[/BIBLE]

Has anyone else found similar proverbs useful. From my reading, the Puritans used proverbs in their daily life and businesses. I feel we neglect this aspect of scripture and could learn much from it. Solomon's wisdom was exemplified by a command of over 3,000 proverbs, as Neil Postman reminded me.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 21, 2012)

I always liked the verse from Proverbs which reads: "The fear of the LORD is the beginning of wisdom." (Proverbs 1:7)

As I teach various subjects I try to remember, and to teach them, that the fear of God is the only thing that ultimately makes us wise. As the Heidelberg catechism sums it up: "Yea, that all things must be subservient to my salvation." So whether it is German, or Art History, or Algebra, or Calligraphy, faithfulness to God is paramount and everything and anything else must line up behind it.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 21, 2012)

Posted above the guinea pig cage in our house:

"A righteous man cares for the needs of his animal." (Proverbs 12:10)

Guess what problem we were having.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 21, 2012)

Amen Jack, I have utilized that one, too.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope I am not hogging this thread, but another favorite is "It is a glory to a man to overlook an offense."

This I must repeat to myself regularly, and I am the poorer for it when I forget about it.


----------



## LeeD (Jun 22, 2012)

During our family worship we are currently studying through the book of Proverbs. I break each chapter down into three sections (typically just equal length sections, Proverbs 16 was broken down into three sections of 11 verses each). After our singing and prayer, I will read the section of the current chapter we are studying. I have two daughters (ages 10 and 11) and the youngest is first to pick a single verse or connecting (in terms of similar thought) verses out of the section I just read. She will then reread that verse and explain her question or share her thought on the verse. I then do a short study on the verse and then our eldest daughter picks her verse from the section. This was we are tackling a couple of proverbs daily and it has proven to make for some interesting and edifying conversations and studies.


----------

